# Nice gator gar



## cwb012 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice day on river

www.texasgarfishing.com


----------



## chevyshane (Nov 11, 2013)

Are you fishing the trinity river? Are they rolling yet? any info would be great thanks


----------



## cwb012 (Mar 14, 2014)

There's a few rolling but it's still slow.


----------



## chevyshane (Nov 11, 2013)

ok thanks for the heads up


----------



## Gatorbait#1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't fish for them, but I have noticed them rolling around 90 bridge in liberty. Water temp was 65 sunday.


----------

